# Which is the best cabinet available here in India?



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey there!

I am looking for a cabinet for my new rig.  It should be spacious as I want to go for Custom Liquid Cooling. I have Corsair 900D in my mind. Please suggest me the best cases available in India.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I am looking for a cabinet for my new rig.  It should be spacious as I want to go for Custom Liquid Cooling. I have Corsair 900D in my mind. Please suggest me the best cases available in India.



Corsair Graphite 760T -14,500.

Link:Buy Online Corsair Graphite Series 760T Black ATX Full Tower Windowed Gaming Case ( 760T ) price in India 14,500.00 - www.TheITWares.co


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 17, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Corsair Graphite 760T -14,500.
> 
> Link:Buy Online Corsair Graphite Series 760T Black ATX Full Tower Windowed Gaming Case ( 760T ) price in India 14,500.00 - www.TheITWares.co



I have the following 5 Cases in my consideration. Corsair 900D, 760T, Cooler Master Cosmos II and NZXT Phantom 820 and H440. Any particular reason for recommending 760T over others?


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 19, 2016)

If you have a budget for a 900d, then there is no reason for going for anything less. It is meant for Custom water cooling.


----------



## Pferdestarke (Mar 26, 2016)

You may want to consider Antec X1-T. It's a VFM cabinet and good looking as well. Only grouse you would find with it is lack of provision for cable management. But that's acceptable considering it's price.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2016)

Pferdestarke said:


> You may want to consider Antec X1-T. It's a VFM cabinet and good looking as well. Only grouse you would find with it is lack of provision for cable management. But that's acceptable considering it's price.



he has a budget of 5x of the cabinet cost, X1-T has very poor build quality


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 29, 2016)

Nzxt h440 can easliy fit custom water cooling setup but single gpu


----------

